
Adobe Muse promises code-free Web site design - jamesbritt
http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/adobe-muse-promises-code-free-web-site-design/
======
QuantumDoja
Has Adobe copied another one of my ideas?

Mine: <http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/psd2html/id402518556?mt=12> Theirs:
<http://muse.adobe.com/index.html>

Mine: <http://hotkeys.gameweaver.com/> Theirs:
<http://www.photoshop.com/products/mobile/nav>

------
token78
<http://muse.adobe.com/index.html> \- built with muse.

Whatever you do, just don't read the source!

~~~
ars
Wow, talk about div-itis.

And the source has almost the entire thing duplicated again, but commented out
for IE < 9.

Is it bad that I read the title as: "Adobe Misuse promises code-free Web site
design" and came to check what new horror they have unleashed?

Although an HTML gui is probably something that is needed.

------
Maci
Discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2886047>

